# What is this



## jlwood (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi
I have this Algae, growing on my plants. Its very easy to pull off, and when I rub the plants white stuff comes off. It's like fine powder.
I have a co2 system LED lighting
Can anyone help
Thanks


----------



## foster (Mar 7, 2013)

Uticularia Gibba. Its a carnivorous bladderwort. Almost impossible to get rir of. If even a miniscule piece is left in the tank, it will regrow.


----------



## Tihsho (Nov 4, 2015)

*foster* nailed it. Get it out as soon as you can as this stuff becomes crazy invasive.


----------

